# carving discs kutzall or saburr tooth



## vats

OK power carvers, which is better, Saburr Tooth 4" wheels or Kutzall 4 1/2"wheels, and are they both made in the USA? I see that there is about a $10 difference between the two brands, just wondering what is the most preferred. Another question, what about the 2" mini right angle grinders, any one have experience with them?


----------



## nonameguy

I have used the Saburrtooth for most of my work but the Kutzall looks very similar and the extra half inch of diameter my be beneficial. Be very careful as an extra course wheel got away from me and took the end off of my thumb recently. I use the extra course and the fine a lot. I have the 2" Arbortech mini grinder but only use it occasionally.

You might look at the 1" ball and the taper carbide tips also. I use them a lot. Rockler has some good prices on the Arbortech tools in a recent email - I assume it is still good.

Be sure and use good breathing protection and eye protection as well as hearing protection. I also have a large heavy leather chest to knee apron that I stitched extra leather over the wear points.

I would love to see some of your work. I only got started in power carving a year and a half and find it very enjoyable even though my work is very crude!


----------



## vats

Thank you Robert for your advice, but it's still a hard pick between the two brands. I do like the 1/2" difference with the Kutzall though.


----------

